# CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS | 452m | 1483ft | 94 fl | Com | 308m | 1010ft | 63 fl | T/O



## z0rg

By xiaomianlong


----------



## ZZ-II

i hope ground work will start soon :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

By xiaomianlong


----------



## z0rg

By xiaomianlong


----------



## z0rg

By jize955


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ That is quite deep. Must be around 20 meters or so?


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ That is quite deep. Must be around 20 meters or so?


Or even a bitmore, looks indeed very deep!


----------



## zwamborn

2013-05-01 by xiaomianlong


----------



## zwamborn

2013-05-08 by xiaomianlong 

Rain


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> 515m according to this. Wow? I still think we haven't seen the final design.
> http://www.hn.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2012-01/15/content_24544918.htm


what happened to this rumors, anyone know?


----------



## ilh

http://www.wharfholdings.com/download_eng/ar2012/EW00004.pdf
wharf annual report 2012 (english version)
page 45










changsha ifs 452m


----------



## GOL2007

This is one of these Chinese projects where you can't really say whether it's a mine for iron ore or a construction site... :nuts:


----------



## zwamborn

2013-05-28 by xiaomianlong


----------



## zwamborn

2013-06-16 by xiaomianlong


----------



## KillerZavatar

U/C?


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> U/C?


Not yet i would say


----------



## Munwon

Amazing speed on the main tower plot!


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Not yet i would say


but close for sure :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn

2013-06-29 by zouguang1983


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ That highrise on the second picture is so close to the base foundations :nuts:


----------



## NanoMini

How're Sky city and this now?


----------



## orange boy

by * jize955*










by* zouguang1983 *
paint by *xiaomianlong*


----------



## z0rg

By jize955


----------



## zwamborn

2013-09-04 by xiaomianlong


----------



## Highcliff

:drool::drool::master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

awesome, so both towers will start to rise at the same time :cheers:


----------



## orange boy

by jize955


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Beach parasols!

I wonder if it's the same (or at least the same brand) that was used when they dug piling holes for Ping An Finance Centre. Look identical at first glance, at least!


----------



## orange boy

by jize955

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51562&extra=page=1&page=806


----------



## zwamborn

2013-09-08 by zouguang1983


----------



## Highcliff

:cheers:


----------



## orange boy

by zouguang1983

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51562&extra=page=1&page=811


----------



## zwamborn

2013-09-14 by bosszhou81610


----------



## orange boy

by jize955
15.09.2013


----------



## orange boy

by _freedom1213_


----------



## CrazyDave

Miley Cyris doesn't even have a hole as big a this thing.


----------



## orange boy

by _*jize955*_


----------



## Blue Flame

China never fails to amaze me. Another crazy project ready to rise.:nuts:


----------



## zwamborn

2013-09-22 by xiaomianlong


----------



## binhai

HOLYSHIT


----------



## zwamborn

2013-09-28 by xiaomianlong




















452 m











340 m


----------



## zwamborn

2013-10-01 by zouguang1983


----------



## ANDRETO

I'm totally gonna love this building... :banana:

¡¡Construction site is so massive I can't stand it!! :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

This will start to rise now


----------



## kanye

Oct 02 by jize955


----------



## orange boy

*by jize955*


----------



## kanye

by keveco


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Hey, I just noticed, how did you post like 10 pictures in less than a minute?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
he is a moderator, he does not have that posting limit of one post per 30 seconds or whatever


----------



## kanye

Oct 10 by jize955


----------



## sweet-d

kanye those pics you just posted really show the massive footprint this tower has.


----------



## kanye

by xiaomianlong


----------



## Eric Offereins

kanye said:


> Oct 10 by jize955
> ..


That is just so incredibly deep...


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> That is just so incredibly deep...


Over 20m without a problem.


----------



## Redzio




----------



## orange boy

*by jize955
10.19.2013*


----------



## ZZ-II

the taller one will be definitely one of my favourite towers world wide :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

and it is so tall :drool:


----------



## ZZ-II

everything above 400m is absolutely impressive! though 300m+ are great too


----------



## orange boy

*by xiaomianlong*


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: xiaomianlong.

Dec 5.


----------



## Jewish

Most colored construction i ever seen!

:dance:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
just missing the ping an umbrellas


----------



## Jewish

lol


----------



## kanye

Dec 10 by xiaomianlong


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: xiaomianlong

Dec 12.
Steel columns of shorter tower is almost equal to ground level.


----------



## skyperu34

Looks huge and dominant! Will be a landmark for sure!


----------



## orange boy

* by jize955*

today


----------



## kanye

Dec 18 by jize955


----------



## _Forum_

Photo copyright: bosszhou81610

Dec 21.


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice, the columns are above ground level.


----------



## orange boy

_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: bosszhou81610
> 
> Dec 21.


There is place for more supertalls. :banana2:


----------



## pissybits

Eric Offereins said:


> nice, the columns are above ground level.


not quite, they are above the firmament at the bottom of the pit but they are yet to rise above street level


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: xiaomianlong

Dec 24.


----------



## ZZ-II

Iove this project :cheers:


----------



## orange boy

_by jize955_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice ones!


----------



## ANDRETO

^^

There's so much work to do, and the people and machinery seems too small.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ The pit is deep and huge. Looks like we'll have 4 underground levels?


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: xiaomianlong

Dec 31.


----------



## kunming tiger

Great diagram.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I agree. Very good diagram which also shows that steel reached ground level already. So from here we can rise:cheers:


----------



## _Forum_

Photos copyright: xiaomianlong

Jan 5.


----------



## orange boy

According http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51562&extra=page=1&page=1 ,* second tower is 315 m. high.*

*by jize955*


----------



## orange boy

by jize955


----------



## ZZ-II

Both towers reached ground level!


----------



## Eric Offereins

and they are massive. The scale of this project is huge.


----------



## orange boy

*by jize955*


----------



## orange boy

*skyline of changsha in 2018*

_by xiaomianlong_

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6405880&postcount=122


----------



## luhai

orange boy said:


> _by xiaomianlong_
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6405880&postcount=122


Looks like my childhood home is in the way of the Shimao Plaza.... so sad to see it go.... The location would be killer though, stores and restaurants all around and just 1 block way from a would be subway station.

The SOE complex actually received a plot in Meixi lake to relocate, but they sold it to developers instead of relocating, I wonder what they'll do now. Hopefully the compensation would be good.


----------



## ajosh821

Very massive development. Looking looking good.


----------



## Elster

Why they're hiding construction between green sheets ?


----------



## orange boy

*by jize955*


----------



## ajosh821

Elster said:


> Why they're hiding construction between green sheets ?


I think it is a protection from falling debris.


----------



## z0rg

By T008


----------



## orange boy

*by jize955*
*Tower 2 above street level.
*


----------



## Maximalist

Huge, but not going to win any awards for design quality.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I think the design is great! Really simple, but still really good.


----------



## kunming tiger

Maximalist said:


> Huge, but not going to win any awards for design quality.


 On the other hand we could go in for award winning quality but too small to get anybody's attention.


----------



## FM 2258

The Wharf Holdings seems to be investing in supertalls all over China.


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

By soullily


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome progress! Finallly both towers are rising above ground!


----------



## oscillation

by Surfae


----------



## krkseg1ops

This is ridiculous amount of steel!


----------



## Daireon

the magnitude of this project is crazy :nuts:


----------



## kanye

June 11 by WY26









June 12 by WY26


----------



## Highcliff

finally getting out from the soil....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Cho oyo




----------



## sic!

^^ Great work. Now its clearly visible wich is the supertall in the pictures. Hope for regular updates.


----------



## droneriot

They're both supertalls.


----------



## sic!

sorry my fault. CORRECTION: Now its clearly visible wich is the TALLER supertall...


----------



## Tbeam

Great addition to the skyline!


----------



## kanye

July 02 by soullily


----------



## kunming tiger

Huge underground space


----------



## desertpunk

kunming tiger said:


> Huge underground space


HUGE :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

Anyone know how many square meters this complex will hold? All the underground floors must add up...


----------



## ANDRETO

kanye said:


> July 02 by soullily


How many cars can you put in there??

You can even park an oil tanker...


----------



## Eric Offereins

Munwon said:


> Anyone know how many square meters this complex will hold? All the underground floors must add up...


they usually count office floors only. not the parking space.


----------



## Munwon

Eric Offereins said:


> they usually count office floors only. not the parking space.


I was referring to built up area, includes parking as well. I thought this hole was huge until I looked at this thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505873&page=3


----------



## kanye

Oct 12 by 53694301


----------



## zwamborn

2014-11-02 by Surfae


----------



## shermanlee

super nice building and good follow up updates.


----------



## Cho oyo

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> I was wandering, what are this people doing?


Archaeology excavation，

Changsha is a more than 2000 years old city just like most Chinese citys,and Changsha IFS located middle of old city center , perhaps they found some ancient ruins.


----------



## Highcliff

huge....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## little universe

Rising up nicely, thanks guys for all the updates!  :cheers:


----------



## jhalsey

Massive building site.


----------



## ed500

http://inhabitgroup.com/2014/09/prc-changsha-wharf-ifs/


----------



## oscillation

by soullily

*11.20.2014*


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Now, that is what I call a construction site.


----------



## kunming tiger

As a worker you might a map to find your way around,


----------



## kanye

Dec 17 by blacksmithxw


----------



## oscillation

by freedom1213
*103 m.*


----------



## kunming tiger

Current height?


----------



## oscillation

kunming tiger said:


> Current height?


Maybe 110+ meters.
Awesome updates by *soullily*


----------



## WilhelmMaybach

Who knows the final amount of square meters in this project? (including both supertalls and the stillobate)


----------



## zwamborn

2015-01-17 by Surfae


----------



## oscillation

*by Zhang outer border
*











*by Surfae
*


----------



## oscillation

*by blacksmithxw*


----------



## zwamborn

2015-03-20 by soullily


----------



## zwamborn

2016-03-06 by mt


----------



## oscillation

by Blue still Gongdiao or 依旧蓝宫调


----------



## jhalsey

They sure build fast in Changsha - 18 months ago this was at ground level.


----------



## oscillation

by Bao Han


----------



## AlexanderSutikno

jhalsey said:


> They sure build fast in Changsha - 18 months ago this was at ground level.


Hell yeah....

They sure master the skills of building all these skyscrapers at crazy rate


----------



## surfnasi

China is building the best looking towers

Simply Awesome


----------



## oscillation

by zhjie88

T2- 310 m. The core is T/O !!!
T1- perhaps 440 m+ if we count the steel over formwork.


----------



## Gray Díaz

Zaha Hadid R.I.P.


----------



## oscillation

by kevin8888


----------



## oscillation

by tycoon22



*7.4.2016*


----------



## oscillation

by 依旧蓝宫调
or Blue still Gongdiao


----------



## oscillation

by 1991318lzy











by zhjie88


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very astounding contribution to the skyline!


----------



## oscillation

source: http://www.image1.cn/user/showpic.html?aid=273008


----------



## oscillation

by 回归的抽屉
* Regression drawer*

*T1 - The core is T/O*


----------



## oscillation

source: here

T2 looks T/O.
*by scofield7*









*by poperzhc*









*by tycoon22*


----------



## oscillation

by XuWenzheng


----------



## trustevil

this thing looks huge I like the simplistic box design with a nice roof, not much longer till its topped out.


----------



## oscillation

by wwxiong19791028




























































































by LHGS


----------



## oscillation

by Mr.Su


----------



## oscillation

by 8_6jiqimao


Tower 2 looks T/O. The core stands above the parapet. If is same as Tower 1, we can say Tower 1 is T/O. :banana:


----------



## oscillation

by scofield7


----------



## oscillation

by freedom1213


----------



## oscillation

by 排骨 *Spare Ribs *


----------



## oscillation

by kevin8888


----------



## oscillation

by Blue Color
*
06.16.2016*


----------



## oscillation

by 张外外
 *Zhang outside outside*


----------



## trustevil

Taller tower almost topped out.


----------



## oscillation

by 韶山3 *Shaoshan 3*


----------



## oscillation

by linsir34



















by 排骨
 * Spareribs*


----------



## trustevil

Steel is moving upward good shit


----------



## oscillation

by panzhixing8888


----------



## oscillation

by 星辉闪耀
 *Star shine*


----------



## oscillation

by wwxiong19791028


----------



## oscillation

by kingkiyan


----------



## oscillation

by freedom1213


----------



## oscillation

by freedom1213


----------



## Transhumanista

by Adam Machaj, facebook








by Adam Machaj, facebook


----------



## oscillation

by XuWenzheng










by *Lowepro *


----------



## oscillation

by 广铁长段
 *GR long segment*


----------



## oscillation

by 回归的抽屉
 * Return to the drawer*

*10.17.2016*


----------



## Munwon

16 years ago this would of graced the cover of a architectural magazine. Now its just about forgotten.


----------



## Zaz965

many interesting buildings in china are unfortunately forgotten


----------



## oscillation

wwxiong19791028






























fudig


----------



## trustevil

Still coming along with the cladding I wanna see the crown of the taller building


----------



## KillerZavatar

this is so beautiful. :cheers:
can't wait to see all three supertalls finished and so close to each other


----------



## AP Design

Munwon said:


> 16 years ago this would of graced the cover of a architectural magazine. Now its just about forgotten.


If you were saying it 90 years ago (The Bauhaus Dessau time), you would be completely right!


----------



## oscillation

by cable1989


----------



## Zaz965

it will put changsha on the map


----------



## Amecurty

It's not that I don't like them.. but I was just hoping for something better than what they are turning out, when I first saw the designs.


----------



## oscillation

by 信予_Hang

*30.12.2016*


----------



## oscillation

蓝颜色

_*Blue color
*_











云里-雾里
 *Clouds - the fog*


----------



## KillerZavatar

that main tower is just HUGE! :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

how tall will the third tpwer in the picture to the left be?


----------



## Zaz965

^^
347m source http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634552&page=4


----------



## Meehoowk666

oscillation said:


> 蓝颜色
> 
> _*Blue color
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 云里-雾里
> *Clouds - the fog*


i noticed the CTBUHs Diagram isn't accurate in the top part of the main tower:

Reality: --------------------------------------------------------------------------- Diagram:
the second facade double lines from the top are closer to the first setback - in the diagram they "touch" the corner setbacks, way too high placed

there are only setbacks on two sides, (first setback height) - the diagram has one line crossing the normally flat side

https://skyscrapercenter.com/building/changsha-ifs-tower-t1/13144

funilly, the rendering on the same page seems to be accurate to the reality


----------



## Zaz965

why are they making the helipad on the shorter building? :dunno:


----------



## zwamborn

2017-01-22 by 200zjf


----------



## oscillation

by 回归的抽屉
 Return to the drawer










by 200zjf


----------



## kanye

Feb 13 by 雅雀湖的小麻雀


----------



## oscillation

by freedom1213


----------



## oscillation

by brain4144


----------



## Speechless.♥

Really supertall, looks impressive from distance


----------



## oscillation

by wwxiong19791028


----------



## kanye

April 30 by kevin8888


----------



## oscillation

by 哈哈~~~
 *Haha ~~~*










by saito


----------



## DowntownKidz

Not heard much of this city but that's mighty impressive!


----------



## oscillation

by 大酸橘子黄澄澄


----------



## DowntownKidz

Love that angle


----------



## Zaz965

some districts need gentrification


----------



## Motherussia

Just thinking to myself, this one is the same exact height as Petronas Towers, and yet no one is praising it as P.T. and those were built only 20 years ago. I bet in 20 years there will be a supertall in Africa.


----------



## Cadaeib

Motherussia said:


> Just thinking to myself, this one is the same exact height as Petronas Towers, and yet no one is praising it as P.T. and those were built only 20 years ago. I bet in 20 years there will be a supertall in Africa.


There is already one near U/C. 
Until the construction of Taipei 101, this would have been the tallest skyscraper in the world ..


----------



## Munwon

Motherussia said:


> Just thinking to myself, this one is the same exact height as Petronas Towers, and yet no one is praising it as P.T. and those were built only 20 years ago. I bet in 20 years there will be a supertall in Africa.


I think India will be the next country to build massive amounts of supertalls


----------



## FM 2258

Motherussia said:


> Just thinking to myself, this one is the same exact height as Petronas Towers, and yet no one is praising it as P.T. and those were built only 20 years ago. I bet in 20 years there will be a supertall in Africa.


Plus this one has a flat roof and therefore not a "cheater." :cheers:

:tiasd:


----------



## zwamborn

2017-07-15 by tangdou8


----------



## jhalsey

There must be high ceilings. The Willis Tower in Chicago fits 110 floors in the space this has 94.


----------



## Sasha 74

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

Chiaway









by *天天向上吧*


----------



## oscillation

by myway1943


----------



## little universe

by 3min3° on 500px








by 3min3° on 500px


​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

So recently I've noticed that theres a side of the facade of the shorter tower has some facade pieces missing IN 2021! Does anybody know why?








source is File:世茂环球金融中心 IFS国金中心 西侧.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Amecurty

I would like to dream that it's because they are still unsure if they want to assemble the crane back up again to make this a twin tower complex.


----------



## little universe

by Zao on 500px









by 『 kiki°c』 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by Zao on 500px








by Zao on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, Thanks God, it has a helipad


----------



## trustevil

How long has this been open? The final results look great for the complex as a whole


----------



## little universe

by Jiahuarch on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 小张同学 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, china deserves more massive buildings like this


----------



## tkel22

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> So recently I've noticed that theres a side of the facade of the shorter tower has some facade pieces missing IN 2021! Does anybody know why?
> View attachment 1647289



The tower 2 was originally planned to be hotel(8-16 floors) and office(17-62). Now Wharfholdings (the owner) has decided to change the use of it to a serviced hotel(8-25), serviced apartments for sell (25-52), and a luxury hotel on top of it (54-63. Also see Hyatt and The Wharf Announce Plans for a New Park Hyatt Hotel in Changsha). 
Therefore, there are a lot to change(relocating the refuge storey, replacing a lot exterior facade, installing elevators, and etc.)

For example, the large missing piece at 48 floor(originally a refuge storey) is now the pool and other amenities for the hotel. So they need to remove the shutters and replace with glass facade


----------



## tkel22

trustevil said:


> How long has this been open? The final results look great for the complex as a whole


The mall opened in 2018.5. Tower 1(office and hotel) opened at the end of 2018. The Tower 2 is scheduled to complete in phases from 2022(apartments in 2022, Park Hyatt in 2023.7)


----------



## A Chicagoan

I suppose this would be nitpicky, but technically this should be in the on hold supertalls section, right? @Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> I suppose this would be nitpicky, but technically this should be in the on hold supertalls section, right? @Hudson11 @kanye


i don’t know why it would be considered on hold considering that it’s just topped out rn


----------



## little universe

by 花与海藻 on 500px








by 花与海藻 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by Kellen健聪 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

I am happy to see the main tower is concluded


----------



## trustevil

What's up with the tower that was on fire out here in Changsha? Anyone else here about this?








Major fire engulfs skyscraper in Changsha, central China


State media report number of casualties currently unknown in blaze at telecommunications firm




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Zaz965

what is the name and height of these buildings at foreground?  








by 花与海藻 on 500px


----------



## trustevil

So the tower on fire was a Telecom building but they said no fatalities from the fire I hope that's true


----------



## nenad_kgdc

I wonder if it would be possible to reconstruct or have to be torn down.
What's the situation with Dalian skyscraper that caught fire last year, is it reconstructed already, anybody has any info about that?


----------



## CNTower246810

trustevil said:


> So the tower on fire was a Telecom building but they said no fatalities from the fire I hope that's true


China Telecom was the main office tenant, it wasn't a telecom building in the literal sense, but the fire started on the top of the building, people probably evacuated before it engulfed the entire building which resulted in no fatalities, that are known of yet.

About the IFS project, does anyone know if the hotel was ever completed in the smaller tower?


----------



## tkel22

CNTower246810 said:


> China Telecom was the main office tenant, it wasn't a telecom building in the literal sense, but the fire started on the top of the building, people probably evacuated before it engulfed the entire building which resulted in no fatalities, that are known of yet.
> 
> About the IFS project, does anyone know if the hotel was ever completed in the smaller tower?


Tower 2 is still under construction. They have been doing structural modification(change of use from office to hotel and apartments above L16), structural enhancement(they added a pool for the hotel on 48th floor so they need some structural enhancement), mechanical, electrical, elevator and plumbing modifications and installations in the past year. 

The tower is scheduled to complete in phases from 2023, and the hotel on the top(54-63) is expected to open in early 2024(postponed from 2023.7 due to Shanghai lockdown), according to Hyatt. Good news is they are now removing the exterior construction elevator, and the exterior facade should be recovered in the following month

Here is a closer look to the construction site which is taken on Sep 29th. You can also see some construction sign from the hotel located in the lower floors(L8-16, the hotel name and the opening date are yet to announced) on this image. Photo credit: -晟龍- on weibo


----------



## Zaz965

trustevil said:


> What's up with the tower that was on fire out here in Changsha? Anyone else here about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major fire engulfs skyscraper in Changsha, central China
> 
> 
> State media report number of casualties currently unknown in blaze at telecommunications firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


by the way, does anybody know what are going to do with the ruined building in changsha?


----------



## tkel22

Zaz965 said:


> by the way, does anybody know what are going to do with the ruined building in changsha?


I wouldn't say it is a 'ruined building'. The fire only damaged the exterior facade and all the air conditioner/cooling equipment on the front side. This building is not a purely office tower, it is a combination of office and equipment/server tower, which is why the fire protection inside is pretty good. Therefore, it would not be abandoned.
Some image after the fire on Sep 19th. Photo credit: --晟龍-- on weibo


----------



## Munwon

Thanks Tkel! You seem to be in the know. Keep the updates on the hotel coming. I'm shocked it is still under construction.


----------



## tkel22

I am kind of curious where is the height 308m comes from? All of the floor plans published on government website, including this one published few days ago, shows the height is 310m for T2.
This one is a comparison of two different floor plan. One is from 2021.5, another is from 2022.7(published few days ago)


----------



## Khale_Xi

^^ We probably took the heights from Gaoloumi, where they invent heights all the time.


----------



## tkel22

T2's facade is almost recovered.
Photo via Weibo User 苏什么木


----------

